# Retired?



## knowltoh (Nov 10, 2012)

I know a lot of retirees belong to this group and I am curious as to the age you retired and the age you took or will take social security benefits.

I retired at 60 and took my SS benefits at 62.

Hope this isn't out of line to ask-------guess I don't have enough to do today!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired the first time at 62, second time at 68 took SS at 65 and 7 months. Don't know when the third time will be, LOL.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired and started SS at 66. Retiring is the best thing I ever did! I could use the extra money I had before retirement but the freedom to not have to get up early and work myself so hard for a company that no longer appreciates their employees is priceless.


----------



## Goofy (Nov 10, 2012)

I took semi retirement at 62 1/2.  Went on COBRA to cover health care. Then the plan is to go to full retirement with medicare 9/1/13.  I applied for SS but my financial advisor recommended that I cancel since I was going to work part time. (24 hr/wk). I'm lucky that I have an employer that is receptive to this and made generous annual deposites to my 401K.  A profit sharing program instead of a conventional pension.


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired this year at age 56 after working 34 years and 8 months.  SS is way off in the distance for me.


----------



## gimpy (Nov 10, 2012)

I retired at age 50
Will take ss asap


----------



## Richard Gibson (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired a month ago at 60. Will take SS at age 62.


----------



## Monty (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired 1 1/2 years ago at 58 1/2 years old after 33 years of service with the state of Texas and 5 years at Baylor College of Medicine. Plan on taking SS as soon as I can.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired and started taking Social Security at 62 1/2; the wife did the same at 62.   We've been on "permanent vacation" together since 15 Nov 11.


----------



## jallan (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired at 65 and took SS at 65 to get a better deal than 62
Jallan
Cedar Creek Custom Pens - Home


----------



## mhbeauford (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired at 58, took SS at 62. We've had a blast since retiring, stress levels MUCH lower!!!!!


----------



## socdad (Nov 10, 2012)

I retired after 35 years in an elementary school classroom; a couple months shy of my 55th birthday. Ohio has its own teachers / public employs retirement systems (STRS / OPERS) so I will never see much, if anything, from the $$$$ I put into Social Security. Never ever thought about going back …


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired from BNSF Railway after 42 1/2 years last year at age 60. Started collecting Railroad Retirement immediately and railroad workers can not collect Social Security because of having RRR. Thought retirement was going to be a good thing, but after spending my entire career on the road, I am now learning who my spouse of 42 years is, and she is learning about me. It has been a challenge to say the least and I can honestly say I miss work immensely. Not the Big Brother looking over your shoulder part, the reason I retired, but the actual work itself which I loved.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 10, 2012)

I retired from corporate America at 54 and started my own business. I work from home 95% of the time and enjoy the work I do.  I'll be 63 in April and plan on really retiring around 65 or 66 which is also when I'll start drawing SS.

Jim Smith


----------



## hotwire55 (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired at 63 and started drawing at age 64!

I turned 65 Oct. 30th. 2012


----------



## hotwire55 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have two consecutive posts and am trying to delete the last one. Will it let me do that?


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 10, 2012)

hotwire55 said:


> I have two consecutive posts and am trying to delete the last one. Will it let me do that?


  Yes, I just tried it.

Hit the "edit" button, then the DELETE and another small box comes up to confirm you want to delete, confirm and the post is gone.

Dawn reminds me that "deleting posts" is frowned upon on IAP.  So, please use this advice ONLY when removing a double post.  

Another, safer technique is to "click on the yellow triangle" of the post you want to delete and let one of the mods do it.  (This is ALWAYS OK--although the mod may or may not delete, based on his interpretation of the rules---but it keeps YOU out of trouble!!)

After the post is there for 60 minutes, you lose the ability to edit---so the yellow triangle is your only option, then.


----------



## monophoto (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired at 59 after 36 years with my primary employer.  Have been engaged in technical publications work as a 'volunteer' who happens to receive a small stipend ever since.  Started SS at 62.


----------



## jeff (Nov 10, 2012)

hotwire55 said:


> I have two consecutive posts and am trying to delete the last one. Will it let me do that?



I did it for you.

As long as you are within the 1 hour edit window, you can click Edit, then Go Advanced, check the delete post box, then submit the form.


----------



## Joe S. (Nov 10, 2012)

I've yet to start a career...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 11, 2012)

I retired and took SS at 64... there's a slight reduction if you take SS before reaching full retirement age... usually a percentage depending on how early... I lost 6% at 64... the wife lost at lot more when she retired at 62.... fortunately I have a small pension from a previous job that picked up the slack in my SS...


----------



## ssajn (Nov 11, 2012)

I pulled the plug after working 37 years at the last job. I retired at 60 and started drawing SS at 62.
Retirement is great. I don't have time to work any more.


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 11, 2012)

Retired from the Navy in 1993 after 22yrs.  Currently in my 20th year teaching.  Current plan is to stay another two years until 65 and then finally retire and take SS.  Don't know if I can last that long. Getting burned out.


----------



## wee willie (Nov 11, 2012)

retired at 56 took canada pension at 60 and old age security at 65 and also got a part time job selling woodworking tools at 64 (just to get me out of the house )lol


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 12, 2012)

Retired at 52 under a public retirement system, everything I paid into SS was lost with the offset.  Now I mess with things I enjoy, don't try to make too much money, because I would have to pay self employment tax, SS and I will never be able to draw it.  Keeps me from making money, but anytime I get close, I know of some tools I "need" that will  offset the income.  

I have never looked back, life is too short to put up with work.  We have 2 houses, a farm and 2 home shops to keep us busy.  We can spend the day in the shop thinking about what we would like to do today, and put it off until tomorrow and our world will survive.  Or we can spend the day with volunteer work and make other people happy, and we will still survive until tomorrow.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 12, 2012)

Still working @ 61 1/2 and started my CCP (ss) @ 60. Hope to retire in 2013.

Lin.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Nov 12, 2012)

Retired at 63 to SS.NO longer able to do the job.But I have really enjoyed my grandkids and wood working.Mostly pens and tools.


----------



## plantman (Nov 13, 2012)

I retired at age 62. From day one I figured out that the money I was going to receive from SS at retirement would never be enough to sustain a normal lifestyle. So through life I worked 2 or 3 jobs and all the exrta overtime I could get. Missed a lot of family get-to-gethers, but nobody went without. My wife had her own Bridal Shop, so money was never a problem. Any extra money was saved or invested. There are several things you should know about early retirement ahead of time. If you retire at 62, you will loose 25% of the payment you would have gotten at retirement age 65+.  You will never get this back !! On the other hand it will take you 17 years to fall behind in payment. ( the money you are receiving ). If you take Cobra Insurance or stay with your Employers Insurance, you will be paying full price unless some agreement is made to cover you in writing. When I was workng I paid $204 every paycheck, or $408 a month for my wife and I. It was very good coverage. After I retired I paid $1560 a month for the same insurance out of pocket for 3 years plus co-pays. When I turned 65+ I was covered under SS for $96 a month plus co-pays plus standard drug coverage which includes the donut hole, where you pay 100% of the cost of drugs until you reach a certain amount of out of pocket expence. Most people never reach this level, I reach it in June. Next shocker is if your wife is younger than you ( mine is 4 years ) . When I went on SS the company insurance droped her, because you are no longer with the company insurance. Try getting health ins. at age 62. This has since changed with health care reform, but even though they have to provide you ins., it's at their price. I ended up paying $1038 every 3 months with a $5000 deductable through state ins. for 4 more years. It's hard to believe that after working all your life so you could take early retirement, health insurance will be your biggest expence. Even over taxes. I love retirement !! I have my house, flower gardens, lawn, animals, my cars, and my workshop. Best of all we have our time to spend as we please. If the weather is bad, you don't go out !! We have time to enjoy the Grand kids and travel when we please . That old saying " nothing to do and all day to do it " Don't believe it !!!!  The days and the years get shorter. Enjoy live and whom and what surronds you !!    Jim S


----------



## mredburn (Nov 13, 2012)

I will never retire. I just redefine "work"


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 13, 2012)

I retired right after coming home from Viet Nam in 1970 went back to work in 1983.  I had a blast, which is good because at 65 I have another 10 or 12 years to work before I can pull the plug.  

I do a job I like and fortunately they seem to like me so as long as I keep my head down I should be okay.

I just wish I had known, and had my wife with me back then. 

Life is full of regrets, and I have her now so all is good.we were both different people back then.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 13, 2012)

retired at 61 1/2 and started SS at 62 after some real serious calculating. i figured that the better gamble for me was to take it now. it would take 18 years after starting if waited to make up what i am getting until older age.


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Nov 13, 2012)

Retired @ 60 and on surviving spouse SS until 66 in which I drop her's and take mine at full benefits. Work up to 20 hrs a week at Rockler as sales associate. If you like toys why not work at a toy store? One more year until full retirement.


----------



## Pup (Nov 13, 2012)

Retired at 60 after 36 years in education... then I realized that I spend more and make less retired. My Hobbies are too expensive (just now finishing a new 24x30 shop and bought a boat) so I'm back at school working from 7 - 12 with the Challenger program for students that are at risk of dropping out. No SS for most Texas teachers.


----------



## plantman (Nov 13, 2012)

P.S. Another thing I forgot to make note of. If you retire before 65+ and you have a part time job, You can only make up to $1100 a month before having to pay back $1 for every $2 in wage above this amount. ( this may have changed somewhat since I retired.) After retirement age there is no limit except the amount you will pay on income tax. Also if you have income over and above SS you may end up paying income tax on your SS as well, depending on your tax bracket.   Jim S


----------



## bitshird (Nov 13, 2012)

Took Social Security at 65, Still waiting to retire, I'm only 69.


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 13, 2012)

I retired at age 55. I don't plan to collect SS until age 67 or later. My biggest expense right now is health insurance at about $1200 a month.  I wake up every day thankful that I was able to retire relatively young. My main problem is that I don't have enough time each day to do all the things I want to do. So many possibilities. Life is beautiful (and so is my wife!).


----------



## kronewi (Nov 13, 2012)

Retired for the first time at 38. Not sure when I will retire again or take SS. Too far in the future.


----------



## Mickey (Nov 13, 2012)

Retired from the Air Force after 24 years in 1986 and went right into teaching college. Been doing that for 27 years. Started drawing full SS at 66. I'm paid well, do what I love (teach) and have more free time than I know what to do with. I'm going on 70 and have no intention on retiring any time soon.


----------



## RichB (Nov 13, 2012)

Retired at at 61.  Tool and Die maker for 40 yrs.  Took SS at 62.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a Disability Support Pension at 54 and retired at 53, have trouble standing for long now. Just as well I have a few hobbies to keep me sane!!!:biggrin:
Kryn


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Early*

Retired from IBM at 54 and never looked back.  

Took up selling and brokering real estate - retired from that at 62 when I moved to Delaware and started collecting SS.  

Started first internet business selling coins in the auctions at 62 - made a lot of money at that for about 4 of the 6 years I did it, then my sources of coins to sell dried up.  Retired from that at about 68.  

Started 2nd internet business selling pen kits, etc at about 70....still playing with that.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 15, 2012)

I took my SS at 65 and worked part time until I was 70 and then decided that I had worked long enough.


----------



## RetiredJake (Nov 15, 2012)

Retired from the Navy in 1984, worked for GE until 2007. That means I "retired" at 61. Started SS at 62. Between my workshop and teaching Riders Edge classes at the local Harley dealership, I don't have much free time. Don't know what I would do with it anyway:biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 16, 2012)

Retired from banking. Thank heavens. Worked for banks when they were REAL banks and held accountable for their branch assets and loan generation. Went into Workers Comp Premium Auditing and really liked it allot until my legs gave out. Was a Real Estate Loan Broker with a Broker's License in the State of California. Took that danged test three times until I passed it. Was going for my authorized FHA loan origination status when things changed and had to back to work for a bank. Was glad to leave them. Will be 69 on November 28th. 
Good life, great son and daughter-in-law and two great grand children. One of them headed for the pros, Luke is only 9. The 13 year old grand daughter is going to be a doctor, if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## edman2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Retired and took SS at 66.  If I had known it was going to be this much fun I would have done it 40 years ago!:biggrin:


----------



## BKelley (Nov 16, 2012)

I retired from the DeKalb County Georgia School System at age 65.  6 months before 65th birthday I filled out all SS paper work.  Transition from work to retirement went smoothly.  

Ben


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Retired at 66 and started SS at the same time.  Started turning 6 moths later and have finally found my vocation.


----------



## traderdon55 (Nov 18, 2012)

Retired 5 1/2 years ago at 51. Living comfortably on my investment income but will sign up for SS as soon as I am old enough. I also have a retirement from a company I used to work for that I will probably start drawing on when I hit 60. Funny thing is I don't know how I had time to work for a living as it seems I have more to do now than I have time for. I am so busy this is the first time I have been on IAP in a week and all I have done on my pith exchange is get the blank cast. Hopefully I will have time to get it finished this week. Maybe I should go back to work so that I can slow down.


----------

